# error loading operating system



## Mesly101 (Dec 19, 2010)

my dell inspiron 1525 has an error loading operating message on it. it has an error code of 20000146 i want any help i can get i put in the vista cd and it wouldnt let me into safe mode or any of the cd like recovery. i dont care if i have to full restore i just want my laptop back. please i would appriciate any help i can get.oh and i have windows vista home basic.
thanks


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you sure your hard drive didn't die? If the hard drive went bad, this would account for the loading OS error. Fortunately, hard drives are relatively easy to replace in laptops. If it's still under warranty, start with Dell tech support. Otherwise, you'll need to by a replacement 2.5 drive. You'll only need to know if the old drive was PATA or SATA.


----------

